# maybe leckig should buy a rifle?



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Hello all!

I have not been here often recently. I was travelling quite a bit plus it is kind of out of fishing season.

Anyhow, I am thinking about getting a rifle, most probably .17

I only cannot make my mind between the HMR or the M2. Should I get a semi-auto? What brand? I see that the Marlins are supposed to be good.

Funny thing, as not-american citizen I have to get a hunting license to buy a rifle  I want to do target shooting and "plinking".

Happy New Year to all!
greg


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im a bolt action guy myself and would go in that direction if I were buying my first rifle, as far as a particular MFG I guess that depends on how much you want to spend, I like the CZs myself, I have 4 of the CZ 452 Americans and they generally will run around $350-375, if your just going to be plinking between the 2 cals you listed I would go with the HM2 the ammo is noticebly cheaper and a shade more accurate from what I have seen, also if your just looking to target shoot I wouldnt rule out the 22LR.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

for you greg the 17hm2 would be great for plinking and target shooting while remaining easily affordable.

i prefer bolt action, but there are very nice semi-autos out there as well. I personally would look towards the savage for you. Very reasonable yet very nice.

If you like, i'd be more than happy to run over to vances with you


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like semi-autos, bolts are nice too, i just prefer semis for that quick follow-up if needed. semis require more cleaning (well maybe not more, but deeper cleaning, IMO) than bolts due to more moving parts.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks guys. I think Eric you are right, the 17hm2 will be just fine. 

What are the vances and why do you want to run over them?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

leckig said:


> thanks guys. I think Eric you are right, the 17hm2 will be just fine.
> 
> What are the vances and why do you want to run over them?


that is funny!!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

If you want to get serious about target shooting I would recommend bolt action as they tend to be more accurate than semi auto guns.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

did you get one yet?


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Another vote for CZ firearms. My 452 american is sweet and the new 453's with the single set trigger are amazing.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

GM said I will get one on special order in two days. Two weeks later, at least 6 phone calls and 4 visits I still dont have it... I have the scope, the case and 2000 rounds of ammo that I can throw no more than 15 yards myself.

BTW - I am glad I bought the ammo online. These GM guys are nuts, the sell the .17 caliber (both HMR and M2) ammo for excactly 200&#37; of online prices.

I am glad their fishing department is so much more professional, at least in my experience.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, I may not have the rifle at all after all - the FBI denied my case... I can send them a letter or something, maybe this will help. 

Too bad, I am trying to support the US economy but they dont want me to spend couple of hundreds....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

leckig said:


> GM said I will get one on special order in two days. Two weeks later, at least 6 phone calls and 4 visits I still dont have it... I have the scope, the case and 2000 rounds of ammo that I can throw no more than 15 yards myself.
> 
> BTW - I am glad I bought the ammo online. These GM guys are nuts, the sell the .17 caliber (both HMR and M2) ammo for excactly 200% of online prices.
> 
> I am glad their fishing department is so much more professional, at least in my experience.


I have bought 2000 rds of the HMR and HM2 stuff online the last month you are correct it is much much cheaper, both the places I have ordered from have been down in TN(Midsouth shooters supply and Natchezz) at the rate that Gander is pricing there firearms and related equipment it wont be long before they are out of that business.


----------

